# Made a second trip to Angry Farmer & Outfitter & gui



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& Guide Buddy :roll:

It is I believe the second time all summer that I have been there.

I see we got a plug over there - except someone thinks were "Holier than thou" ???

This is a newer site & we have a few regulars that do most of the posting - & that is normal in all sites. But over there it seems to be the same ol same ol posters throwing barbs at each other  It is humorous - but at the same time SAD.

I see one in particular is still on a mission to get rid of the current No Tresspass laws one minute & then pleading for compromise the next :roll: & thinks this next session will be the best opportunity for it to pass - that they have ever had. :eyeroll:

Why does this guy insist on trying his hardest to make this a us against them battle ??? hmmm I wonder :roll: I don't think the thems really want that kind of relationship - as alot of us were thems & had to move to usville to make a living already. & the tides may have turned, as far as votes go & maybe there are more us than thems ??? But we have fond memories of thems & love to return to themsville. & wish them no harm - In fact in our Holiness we pray alot to keep them vibrant & alive & well. :wink:

There will be a political war of words coming up - but I think most know the issues & know how they will vote. & I say that cause - they can politic & sling mud to try & discredit us all they want. But I feel we have been supportive of farming & small towns & fair in our concerns.

They will try their hardest to get the Non Residents to jump on a few issues & disagree with the residents & try to rally a campaign of smoke & mirrors.

But if the Freelance Non Residents would join us & be as concerned as we are about the future of ND hunting. They would not have a chance in this world of getting their no tresspass law. & guides & outfitters will be regulated & charged & taxed, so as to help keep ND hunting opportunities as open & accessable as they have always been.

I hope most ND farmers & Landowners don't fall for the angry & mean spirted attitudes - from those that want to try & turn a recreation resource into a for profit business. & not let them take away, what is so unique & unspoiled about this state.

I have to stay away from there :roll: I'd much rather try & be happy & feel good about ND - Life is too short to be that angry & greedy & if that is Holier than thou - Oh Well ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's a place for both sites. They won't go away and neither will Nodak.

If Nodak Outdoors isn't helping to make North Dakota and the future of hunting and fishing a better place for everyone...I never would've started it. It's going to take everyone to make our future brighter, and we all need to be on the same side.

Enjoy the fall, and get active in future issues.

:beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Isn't the guy who said that a member here? Oh well. Opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one.


----------

